# Must have Spices For fish?



## ShoreFisher72

what spices do u recommend to keep stock of for seasoning bluefish,flounder ,trout and stripers.


----------



## KT_UMCP

Old Bay!!!!!


----------



## mlbowman1

KT_UMCP said:


> Old Bay!!!!!


I second that!! Nothing better than butter and Old Bay on some fish


----------



## BubbaBlue

I don't use Old Bay anymore. 
JO#1. Crabs or fish, can't be beat.
http://www.jospices.com/
Try it, you'll never go back to Old Bay. 

Lessee... blue... I like to smoke them with a lot of fresh rosemary and black pepper in the brine. Or blackened with Tony Catchers or some other kind of cajun seasoning with some extra cayenne tossed in.

Striper. Depends. Baked, little bit of lemon pepper or JO#1. Fried, black pepper and JO#1.

Flounder. Doesn't need anything. I like it plain, maybe a little bit of black pepper.
.


----------



## fishinmama

i like to blacken bluefish -- have a recipe that i tweaked a bit --was introduced by paul prudhomme (LA chef) for blackened redfish--i make up a big batch of my own for blackening

like to grill striper in a recipe with butter lime juice & rind & ginger

flounder simple butter & lemon or a chinese marinade thing..or sometimes i made "Bluefish crabcakes" & stuff the flouder with some of that mixture.

often use old bay, but may have to give that JO thing a look-see


----------



## mdram

BubbaBlue said:


> I don't use Old Bay anymore.
> JO#1. Crabs or fish, can't be beat.
> http://www.jospices.com/
> Try it, you'll never go back to Old Bay.
> 
> Lessee... blue... I like to smoke them with a lot of fresh rosemary and black pepper in the brine. Or blackened with Tony Catchers or some other kind of cajun seasoning with some extra cayenne tossed in.
> 
> Striper. Depends. Baked, little bit of lemon pepper or JO#1. Fried, black pepper and JO#1.
> 
> Flounder. Doesn't need anything. I like it plain, maybe a little bit of black pepper.
> .


yep! jo beats the heck outa old bay, but i prefer #2


----------



## BubbaBlue

mdram said:


> yep! jo beats the heck outa old bay, but i prefer #2


#2 is just #1 cut with rock salt. I think it's cheaper to just mix it up yourself if you want the salt. They are both good though.

Another one to try is their "Garlic Crab Spice". It's all we eat around here now a days when we fix crabs. In fact, had some yesterday. Comes out tasting like lobster in garlic butter.

I've experimeted by making up separate pots of crabs seasoned with Old Bay, JO#1 and Garlic Crab. The Garlic Crab always empties the fastest and if there's any leftovers, it's always the Old Bay.  
.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Spices*

I use a combo of garlic powder,onion powder and lemon pepper. All mixed together. 

Blue fish- I soak in milk over nite. Grill over medium flame. 

Flounder & Trout- I make a compound butter using lemon,lime and orange zest. Really easy. soften butter add zest and wrap with plastic wrap and chill. wrap fillets in foil with butter and spices and grill or bake. 

Striper- I use the spices listed and either salteen or ritz crackers for breading and lightly fry in a good olive oil.


----------



## VICIII

Worth a try is "Everglades Seasoning"
Very strong and can be over powering if use too much but it is good.


----------



## fingersandclaws

I see a lot of true MDers here!!!! J.O. is the way to go, rah, rah, rah!!!!  I use the pickling spice for my shrimp and #2 for crabs, and #1 for da fish.


----------



## Catfish713

My favorite would have to be :beer:


----------



## John81

old bay and pour some beer over it mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmopcorn:


----------



## AL_N_VB

Don't eat nor cook Blues...but my folks like to make a Filipino soup with the blue fish.
My brother in law likes to smoke em with a sweet wood.

As for spices for fer other table fish...

lotsa garlic powder

Louisiana "Blackening seasoning"

Some paprica, ceyenne, s & p...

For stripers I like to use lemon pepper powder.

IMHO .... the type of skillet ya cook fish is important too...I like to use an old fashioned, seasoned iron skillet. From frying, sauteing and blackening...ya can keep the iron skillet pretty hot.


----------



## uncdub13

lemon pepper


----------



## cocoflea

My must have is Galic and Old Bay, but I going use some of the spices that are mentioned I'm always up for trying new things


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

lemon pepper, garlic salt, minced garlic, old bay, beer.


not all spices, but all are fantastic for fish..



Jesse


----------



## TreednNC

lol old bay??? come on guys, Im with dub...its all about the lemon pepper...old bay (in my opinion) is more of a hider than enhancer


----------



## Desperado

Have tried many of the spices already mentioned, and they are all delicious. Haven't tried the JO yet, but it sounds delicious and will be on the lookout for it.

Sometimes though, I like to go with very little spice. When I can get some nice fresh, mild tasting fish, I like to use a simple approach. This works well for filets: Just salt & pepper, maybe a little garlic butter, & then under the broiler. Results are delicious, just don't overcook.

Recently had my first taste of tog, prepared as above, and I was shocked. About the best tasting fish I have ever had in my life. Flounder, halibut, sea bass, snapper, & cod, have even tried crappie, they are all excellent prepared this way.


----------



## Sea2aeS

must haves for cooking fish...

--baked, grilled, seared, roasted
lemon juice
pepper
salt
butter
old bay

--fried
house autry fish breader


----------



## jhmorgan

Bluefish -
To avoid it being too oily I like to filet it and leave skin on. Double up some foil and place the fillets on foil. Season with Italian dressing and some lemmon pepper dry seasoning. Grill to perfection. Of course the skin stays on the foil when you take it off the grill. I have had so many people claim they hate blues because its too oily then eat it this way and turn into believers. Works for taylors and the larger.


----------



## Genghis

Pimenton de la Vera-- it's a Spanish smoked sweet paprika that does things to any white fleshed fish that would be illegal in most red states  YOu can get it in most gourmet/Whole Foods type stores and in some ethnic markets (Mediterranean Bakery in Alexandria, for example). Once you try this stuff you'll find it creeping into a lot of your recipes; it's my secret weapon for spice rubs now.


----------



## HuskyMD

Nantucket Gourmet's Rasta Rub.


----------



## okimavich

Spices: 
cayenne
sweet paprika
cumin
celery salt
garlic powder (not salt)
onion powder (not salt)
black pepper
wasabi (powder or paste)

Seasoning:
sea salt
kosher salt
low sodium soy sauce (real brewed, not the fake hydrolyzed soy stuff)

Herbs:
parsley
dill
oregano
fennel
basil

Aromatics:
lime
lemon
orange
celery

I will also occasionally use JO or OB.


----------



## fishinmama

impressive list (insert clapping emoticon)

a few more:

cilantro

white wine or white wine vinegar (balsamic)


----------



## fingersandclaws

okimavich said:


> Spices:
> cayenne
> sweet paprika
> cumin
> celery salt
> garlic powder (not salt)
> onion powder (not salt)
> black pepper
> wasabi (powder or paste)
> 
> Seasoning:
> sea salt
> kosher salt
> low sodium soy sauce (real brewed, not the fake hydrolyzed soy stuff)
> 
> Herbs:
> parsley
> dill
> oregano
> fennel
> basil
> 
> Aromatics:
> lime
> lemon
> orange
> celery
> 
> I will also occasionally use JO or OB.



Man, that be a lot of chit. I would think your cooking would taste better 

So when you gonna make me that sketchy tog pasta again?


----------



## CGSurfCaster

I like the Tony's in combo with a little Old Bay and, believe it or not, Fajita Seasoning. Throw in a little lemon juice and I'm good to go.

Also, found a new marinade that everyone who has tried it loves. It's Gazebo Room Salad Dressing and Marinade. It is a Greek type seasoning I saw on a hunting show. I usually marinade the fish and grill it in aluminum foil because the stuff flames up. 

The stuff is hard to find...like one Winn Dixie in Greensboro was the only place in the state that sold it. Several of us ordered a case online.


----------



## TSsurfphisher

For small fish like spot, croaker, whiting and small pomps I use House Autries Seafood Breader that I add Ole Bay and Lemon Pepper to for a dry breader and fry. For blues and other strong fish I learned of a great marinade while sitting on the surf with 5 other guys waiting for the tide to change. You take a 2 liter bottle of 7-Up, 8 oz bottle of French's Yellow Mustard and mix it up until the mustard is incorporated into the 7-Up, chunk your fish up to about 2 inch squares and marinate for 3 to 4 hours, stirring every hour, wet or dry bread, (your preference) and fry them up.......yummy!!!! They come out tasting like honey mustard. Note this receipt is for 2 to 3 lbs of fish.....enjoy!!! For big Black Drum or large Pomps, I keep them whole, season with Ole bay and Lemon Pepper, butter the skin and stuff the cavity with bell peppers, tomatoes and onions, add a couple of lemon wedges to the outside of the fish, wrap in tin foil and grill....again...very yummy....especially served with white rice


----------

